# R32 rear wheel drive



## Masheen Daddy (Apr 25, 2009)

can someone please tell me where the fuse to put my r32 in rear wheel drive mode is...


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Open the bonnet, there's a fuse box just in front of the drivers side susp tower..Open it up and using the diagram on the lid pull the fuse that has 4wd/abs on it

Now go and play on a roundabout


----------



## miragev (Apr 11, 2007)

or drive the car slowly then turn the ignition off and on again while moving and it will go into 2wd until you turn the engine off and start it again..


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Wow does that work?

bob


----------



## miragev (Apr 11, 2007)

yes...


----------



## Masheen Daddy (Apr 25, 2009)

thats pretty awesome


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

Masheen Daddy said:


> can someone please tell me where the fuse to put my r32 in rear wheel drive mode is...


If im not wrong, i think it is the top left fuse under the dasboard. 

Asim


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

-only works on non v spec models...


----------



## roadie (Feb 6, 2006)

Or run a switch between the two terminals and have 2wd when you want it. (wont go back into 4wd until you stop though !!!).


----------

